# Fuciderm Gel - Alternatives?



## Damnation (12 December 2011)

After my post about a wierd rash on my horses leg it has turned out to be mud fever. It was clearing up but it then went onto 3 of her legs so got the vet out. It is mudfever in the early stages. 

Vet has given me fuciderm gel to put on for 5 days as well as Anti B's. However, the gel won't last that long being put on twice a day on 3 legs, and you appear to need a pescription. And I don't want to splash out on more expensive cream is there is just as good an alternative. Preferabily something I can use for the rest of the winter so we don't get a repeat of the mudfever!

Are there any alternatives I could use?

D  


P.s If I am better off sticking with the gel obviously I will but its just good to see if there are alternatives!


----------



## little MJ (12 December 2011)

Fuciderm is an antibiotic cream you can only get this on prescription however once your horses legs are all better you should stop using it and use a barrier cream as preventive. You should not use towels etc to dry your horses legs as you will reintroduce the bacteria back on to the leg each day VIA the towel use kitchen paper. I know it costs more but do you want a happy horse?


----------



## Damnation (13 December 2011)

I see what you are saying. But the vet gave me a tiny tube for 3 legs, twice a day for 5 days, its not going to last.

Obviously if there are no better alternatives I will stick with the vet cream and get some more, but I just wanted to know if there were any as good over the counter alternatives that might save a few pennies. If not then back to the vets I go!

It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## amage (13 December 2011)

The larger tube the 30g is only about £12-£13 so hardly that expensive in the grand scheme of things. It works so you would be far better to proceed with that for the couple of days and then get a preventative cream


----------



## countrychick (13 December 2011)

Try this, I have used for mud fever and it really works, also good for little cuts too, apparently a lot of racing yards use it because of irritation from the gallops...

http://www.ashforthequestrian.com/s...er-_-Fungal-Wash.html?shop_param=cid=5&aid=4&


----------



## Archiepoo (13 December 2011)

Hi my vet always gives a course of antibiotics to clear up any infection and use a barrier cream like muddy marvel barrier cream which will help heal the cuts and protect from the mud, i would think it would work out cheaper than topical cream ,-have a chat with your vet would be best.


----------



## BigRed (13 December 2011)

Fuciderm is actually a steroid and an antibiotic gel.  You apply it really sparingly and like all steroids you aren't supposed to use it for a long time, or it makes the skin thinner.  You should also remember to wear gloves when you apply it.

You will find pretty much all horse people have a different remedy for keeping mud fever away, but the basic thing is that you need to keep your horses legs dry.  When I had a horse who suffered, I tended to keep her in for as long as possible, certainly over the weekend when I was able to ride, I did not turn her out.  Those 2 days of having really dry, clean legs helped her cope with the 5 days of being turned out in wet conditions.


----------

